# Shriners initiation



## Tylerl90 (Nov 23, 2019)

My grandfather was a Shriner and he’s a chief reason behind my interest in Freemasonry, but there’s a serious question that I need answered as long as it won’t violate any Masonic rules.

I know nothing in depth of the Shriners initiation really, but I do know it’s of a Middle Eastern theme (which is fine). HOWEVER... Is there ANY POINT in the Shriner initiation that would require a Christian Mason to swear on a Koran or to pledge an oath to Islam and/or Mohammed?

I need to be clear. I have no problem with Islam or it’s followers, and the Muslim Brothers are just as much my Brothers as the Christian Brothers; but swearing on a Koran or pledging myself to Islam is something I could not do.

Is there any truth to that? Or am I being dramatic? I would appreciate your input! Thanks y’all.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 24, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> My grandfather was a Shriner and he’s a chief reason behind my interest in Freemasonry, but there’s a serious question that I need answered as long as it won’t violate any Masonic rules.
> 
> I know nothing in depth of the Shriners initiation really, but I do know it’s of a Middle Eastern theme (which is fine). HOWEVER... Is there ANY POINT in the Shriner initiation that would require a Christian Mason to swear on a Koran or to pledge an oath to Islam and/or Mohammed?
> 
> ...



I think this is a fair question. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to it. If I had to guess the answer would most likely be 'no' as by doing so and not being of the Muslim faith, it would mean nothing to the individual swearing on it. Great question and I'd be curious to know the answer myself.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 24, 2019)

Detractors would say that the ritual is a satire of Islam and offensive to the faithful of that religion. The old ritual speaks of the “legend of the Koran” but you take your obligation on a bible.
That’s what research says. Not being a member I have no experience with how it’s done in the real world.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 24, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> My grandfather was a Shriner and he’s a chief reason behind my interest in Freemasonry, but there’s a serious question that I need answered as long as it won’t violate any Masonic rules.
> 
> I know nothing in depth of the Shriners initiation really, but I do know it’s of a Middle Eastern theme (which is fine). HOWEVER... Is there ANY POINT in the Shriner initiation that would require a Christian Mason to swear on a Koran or to pledge an oath to Islam and/or Mohammed?
> 
> ...


Ritual Varies from Place to Place - but as a Christian and Symbolic Freemason I had no problem with the Shrine Ritual. 
We certainly don't pledge ourselves to Islam or swear on the Koran.
Put your question to local Shriners to make sure you are assured.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 29, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> My grandfather was a Shriner and he’s a chief reason behind my interest in Freemasonry, but there’s a serious question that I need answered as long as it won’t violate any Masonic rules.
> 
> I know nothing in depth of the Shriners initiation really, but I do know it’s of a Middle Eastern theme (which is fine). HOWEVER... Is there ANY POINT in the Shriner initiation that would require a Christian Mason to swear on a Koran or to pledge an oath to Islam and/or Mohammed?



I would suggest that once you're a Freemason and therefore eligible to join the Shrine then ask a Shriner about how to join.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Nov 29, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> I would suggest that once you're a Freemason and therefore eligible to join the Shrine then ask a Shriner about how to join.



I’m an EA at the moment. I just have a general idea of what I’d like to do. I know my grandfather was/is a 32d degree SR, a Shriner, and part of the Grotto. I like to be able to look into the future and have an idea of where I’ll be going.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 29, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> I’m an EA at the moment. I just have a general idea of what I’d like to do. I know my grandfather was/is a 32d degree SR, a Shriner, and part of the Grotto. I like to be able to look into the future and have an idea of where I’ll be going.


What you're doing is called (here in England) putting the cart before the horse.

The Shrine is not Freemasonry it is an Order that a Freemason can join once he is a Master Mason. Freemasonry is not there so that you can become a Shriner, joining the Shrine is just something that you can choose, or not, to add to your Masonic experience later. To be honest right now you should really be focussed on becoming a right and proper Freemason.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Nov 29, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> What you're doing is called (here in England) putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> The Shrine is not Freemasonry it is an Order that a Freemason can join once he is a Master Mason. Freemasonry is not there so that you can become a Shriner, joining the Shrine is just something that you can choose, or not, to add to your Masonic experience later. To be honest right now you should really be focussed on becoming a right and proper Freemason.



I understand all of that. While I respect your opinion, none of your reply is relevant to the question I asked. I asked a specific question with the hope of receiving a specific answer. My focus is exactly where it should be.

Do you have an actual answer to my question, sir? Anything outside of that is not productive. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## beefman (Nov 29, 2019)

Tylerl90 said:


> My grandfather was a Shriner and he’s a chief reason behind my interest in Freemasonry, but there’s a serious question that I need answered as long as it won’t violate any Masonic rules.
> 
> I know nothing in depth of the Shriners initiation really, but I do know it’s of a Middle Eastern theme (which is fine). HOWEVER... Is there ANY POINT in the Shriner initiation that would require a Christian Mason to swear on a Koran or to pledge an oath to Islam and/or Mohammed?
> 
> ...




You have a long question with a short answer. Where I am (NC), the answer is no. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tylerl90 (Nov 30, 2019)

beefman said:


> You have a long question with a short answer. Where I am (NC), the answer is no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m not a Shriner but there is a requirement that you have to do and that is walk across the hot sands, and ride ‘Clyde”...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2019)

acjohnson53 said:


> I’m not a Shriner but there is a requirement...



Probably best not to answer the question then Bro. I *have *been made a Shriner and did not have to do those things.


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 14, 2019)

acjohnson53 said:


> I’m not a Shriner but there is a requirement that you have to do and that is walk across the hot sands, and ride ‘Clyde”...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



That is not the case at all. I am a member of Shriners International, and neither one of those things took place. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

